# how to catch wild frogs or lizards??



## Anton.werner (Mar 2, 2011)

hey guys i just wanted to know what a good method is to use to help catch lizards or frogs? I live in Melbourne, Victoria and wondered if anyone on the site has any good spots where they go to find wild animals??

btw i want one to keep if it isn't endangered or venomous, not to hunt :s

thanks lots if you know anything to help


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 2, 2011)

You cannot legally keep anything you catch without a permit to catch.


----------



## jack (Mar 2, 2011)

i hear you find some quite pretty ones spotlighting in trees the edge of the road in the iron range... 
oh, sorry thats snakes, you want lizards and frogs


----------



## Anton.werner (Mar 2, 2011)

sorry i didnt mean to keep :s lol
i just like to handle frogs or snakes in there own environment, i dont like keeping live reptiles all that much
i wanna be like one of those guys on discovery channel or national geographic, just chasing reptiles and such 
it seems like it would be so much fun


----------



## saximus (Mar 2, 2011)

Great fun till you get bitten by something venomous...
Handling courses or talking to people who own them would probably be a better start


----------



## shell477 (Mar 4, 2011)

""btw i want one to keep if it isn't endangered or venomous, not to hunt :s""

it REAAALLY sounded like you REAALLLY meant keep...


----------



## Tsubakai (Mar 4, 2011)

Anton.werner said:


> hey guys i just wanted to know what a good method is to use to help catch lizards or frogs? I live in Melbourne, Victoria and wondered if anyone on the site has any good spots where they go to find wild animals??
> 
> btw *i want one to keep* if it isn't endangered or venomous, not to hunt :s
> 
> thanks lots if you know anything to help



This bit here, where you said you wanted to keep one. That sounds like you do in fact want to keep whatever you catch.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 4, 2011)

This site needs a *slap upside the head* button


----------

